# last job i finished



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

it was a pretty nice newer house..typical repaint...

dine/family room went red to green.. master went white to 2 tone.. kitchen went from flower paper to tan.. 

basement is boring i forgot to take before shots.. and the lack of carpet kinda ruins the shots too.. 

i also did the office, 2 bathrooms and a guest bedroom but those are boring rooms and didn't bother to photo them..

enjoy! let me know what you think about the tray ceilings.. 

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f128/scholarlypainting/MedinaPilmco/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

wonderful job:thumbsup:


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

That's some fine painting!

What primer did you use?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice,very nice.This what it's all about.At the end of the job it just feels good.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, did I see Behr cans????


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Looks good, did I see Behr cans????


I spy Behr too!! And Scholar, please tell me you cover all the furniture with plastic so that dust and paint does not get all over?


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice looking job! Nice transformation for all the rooms especially the kitchen. Cool ceilings too.
May I ask what the blue tape was used for?
Sage


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks everyone! your comments are appreciated..:thumbup::thumbup:




MAK-Deco said:


> Looks good, did I see Behr cans????


yes the HO was going to attempt to paint the basement themselves.. so they had it already.. booooo



Jeff.Chicago said:


> I spy Behr too!! And Scholar, please tell me you cover all the furniture with plastic so that dust and paint does not get all over?


yes i cover everything i am working over.. I cant afford to ruin someones "one of a kind" bed spread or throw pillow



sage said:


> May I ask what the blue tape was used for?
> Sage



certainly, the blue tape around the chair rail was to achieve a razor sharp edge.. yes i could have cut it in by hand.. but since it was the rooms first repaint,I wanted everything to look mechanical and calculated.. some might be able to do this cutting.. but im just not that good... yet:notworthy:

and the tape on the ceiling was originally to prevent brush strokes on the ceiling for a small 1/2 - 3/4 wall detail that hung just below the crown.. but the HO said to leave it white to keep the beefier look to the crown..


----------

